# Ukrainian: 'Матрац ... кращий вибір для вашого здоров'я



## SuprunP

Сьогодні почув у рекламі:

"Матрац "ХХХ" - *кращий* вибір для вашого здоров'я".

Задумався... а чому не "найкращий"? Чи не треба в такому випадку додавати - "Кращий, _ніж_ отой інший матрац."?

Подивився в Гуглі трошки:

"*Кращий* студент України"
“*Кращий* державний службовець”
"*Кращий* вітчизняний товар 2011 року"...

  То що це? Невідворотні зміни мови під зовнішнім впливом чи просто невігластво, яке так добре проявляє себе на найвищих рівнях (маю на увазі не рекламу, а оті  *'кращі* студенти і державні службовці')? 
  Хоча я не виключаю можливості моєї помилки, ось чому вирішив запитати Вас.

Дякую.


----------



## Selyd

Згода, потребує порівняння.
Підійшло б на вибір - годящий, добрий, слушний,
підхожий, відповідний, належний, похвальний тощо.


----------



## vaulp

Якщо думати логічно або довіритися своїй інтуїції, то якщо вже і вибирати матрац (вітчизняний товар і т.д.) то, безумовно, найкращий! :d
Вищий ступінь порівняння прикметників, все-таки, хоче порівняння. Схиляюся до думки, що це невігластво вкупі з байдужістю.


----------



## Selyd

vaulp said:


> Якщо думати логічно або довіритися своїй інтуїції, то якщо вже і вибирати матрац (вітчизняний товар і т.д.) то, безумовно, найкращий! :d
> Вищий ступінь порівняння прикметників, все-таки, хоче порівняння. Схиляюся до думки, що це невігластво вкупі з байдужістю.


Схильний до того, що у Вас говорить фаховий рівень. Кепсько те, що за таку дрековську рекламу наш покупець не карає недолугого
продавця, а шаровий підприємець - свого рекламороба.


----------



## vaulp

Selyd said:


> Кепсько те, що за таку дрековську рекламу наш покупець не карає недолугого
> продавця, а шаровий підприємець - свого рекламороба.


Насправді, дуже часто продавець, покупець, рекламороб, підприємець знаходяться на одинаковому рівні. Тому і карати нема кого і нема кому, бо для них не це головне. Байдужість?


----------



## vaulp

Про ступені порівняння прикметників і їх вживання можна почитати ось тут:


----------



## vaulp

http://mova.kreschatic.kiev.ua/225.htm


----------



## Ukrainito

Мова рекламних роликів — окрема тема. Таке враження, що копірайтери (ті, хто пише рекламні тексти) - це китайці, які перекладають оригінальний текст із китайської на українську за допомогою онлайн-перекладача  Останній перл — реклама якогось банку із новим дієсловом "банкінгувати" ("А ви з ким банкінгуєте?") Почувши це, навіть моя кішка від шоку впала на підлогу!


----------



## vaulp

Дійсно перл! :d А що хоч на увазі мали? Послугами якого банку ви користуєтеся?


----------



## Ukrainito

Так. То вони "тупо" калькували англійську фразу *"Who do you bank with?"* По-англійськи воно звучить коротко й ясно. А от по-українськи не дуже.


----------



## A.O.T.

SuprunP said:


> То що це? Невідворотні зміни мови під зовнішнім впливом чи просто невігластво, яке так добре проявляє себе на найвищих рівнях (маю на увазі не рекламу, а оті  *'кращі* студенти і державні службовці')?


А чому тут дивуватися? Ви ж напевне помічаєте, як українську мову паплюжать та спотворюють на найвищому політичному рівні у нас в країні, та навіть багато журналістів, особливо на ТБ, української літературної мови не знають й дуже часто їм за зразок завжди є, була й буде російська мова. А Ви колись звертали увагу на українські субтитри під час трасляції російських фільмів на таких телевізійних каналах, як ТРК "Україна"? Якщо ні, то зверніть, будь ласка. Наприклад, на таких каналах слово "труна" замінюється словом "гріб".


----------



## Ukrainito

Субтитри телесеріалів — це окрема тема. Моя сестра недавно училася в одному з національних університетів на спеціальності «Українська мова та література». В її групі була дівчина, яка підпрацьовувала перекладачем отих субтитрів для якогось з наших каналів. Платили копійки, але вона й за це була вдячна. Отримувала замовлення й відправляла результат електронною поштою. Отже, моя сестра її якось запитала: _«Як ти встигаєш і всі завдання програми виконувати, і в своїй школі викладати, ще й __щоденно __перекладати по кількадесят сторінок тексту для телебачення?»_ Відповідь була приблизно така: _«Та хто там їх перекладає, ще й за ці копійки? Отримала текст в електронному варіанті, запустила «Рута-плай», воно саме щось там понаперекладало, я перші кілька абзаців швиденько прочитала — і швиденько відправляю в Київ»_. 

Коментарі зайві.


----------



## Mona 999

До слова про субтитри. Останній перл, який я прочитала (даруйте, якщо ображу вас таким прикладом): Мне все осточертело - Мені все остопиділо. Саме у такому варіанті. Чи варто ще щось говорити...


----------



## pasvian

Найсумніше в історії з "кращим", що цієї помилки припускаються навіть в університетах типу Шевченка, де є титул "кращий студент".


----------



## Ukrainito

pasvian said:


> Найсумніше в історії з "кращим", що цієї помилки припускаються навіть в університетах типу Шевченка, де є титул "кращий студент".



Із чого можна дійти висновку, що НАЙкращого студента там просто нема


----------



## vaulp

Ukrainito said:


> Із чого можна дійти висновку, що НАЙкращого студента там просто нема


  +100


----------

